# I want another dog



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I want another dog. Java and Nicky were my pack for 6 years. I originally rescued Nicky (6 months old) to keep Java (8 years old at the time) company when I was gone from the house working 50 hours a week and as a sort of insurance policy against something happening to Java. One full time job, overnight from 7p-7a, they spent most of that time sleeping. Another full time job I worked from home. I lost the first job 5 years ago, since then I was home 98% of the time working from home. I was very lucky, Java and Nicky got along just swell from day 1. They would even eat from the same bowl. Between Nicky’s smarts and Java’s role in his training, he turned out great. I lost Java to bone cancer year ago, it’s been just Nicky and me since then. He will turn 8 next month. I was just working up to getting a pal/insurance for Nicky when my other job got outsourced in May. I had no job for 2 months, today was the end of my first week at a new job. It’s the first time I ever worked 9-5. I realized it would be irresponsible to get another dog while I was out of work: I have always said I would live in a cardboard box if it was the only way to keep my dog(s). With no money coming in, I didn’t want to have to prove it. “Honey, I looked at a lovely split level box today.” It costs me about $100/month for each of them. Job: yes. Home much: not anymore. That part sucks. He was a Velcro dog before Java was gone and more ever since but whatever is stickier than velcro, thats the kind of dog he is now, literally my shadow. Now with these hours, I can forget about being able to do things like go to the doctor or the dentist etc, or a vet appt, (if he got sick, I don’t know _what_ I would do). Its killing me to leave him home alone 50 hours a week. I want another dog.

I was very lucky with both Java and Nicky needing minimal training, both well socialized, love people, get along fine with other dogs, listen to commands, love going to the vet, low maintenance, no real issues (if you don’t count Java’s addiction to eating tennis balls). But there’s that saying, “the third time pays for all”. I’m worried a second dog may not be the best idea because what if the dog has issues and requires high maintenance attention . But just because I have to actually go to work like the rest of the world now, doesn’t necessarily mean I shouldn’t get another dog. Lots of people do it, right? I feel like Im living on borrowed time – should something happen to Nicky and then on top of that, I find myself with no dog, that would be very, very bad for me.

I didn’t have to hunt around to find the right second dog 7 years ago. Going to rescue sites, Nicky was the first one I saw and that’s all I needed, I was there the next day. I remember him and Java at the ‘meet and greet’, tearing back and forth head to head in the big fenced area in 2 feet of snow. The rest, as they say, is history.

Instinctively I want another male but maybe my luck will run out on that too? With some training I guess I could say "good girl" as well as I can say "good boy". 

:wacko: I could use a little help here please.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I knew that it was "time" when I saw Dixie. I went to see her, expecting to turn them down, but something jet clicked when I saw her. She was everything I wanted, absolutely perfect, just a few years sooner then expected. I have lived out of my car for my dogs, for about a couple weeks and would do it again in a heartbeat. Currently living with my mom, but I'm shopping for a camper to live in till I can buy some property. I'd say go with your gut. Start browsing Craigslist or the animal shelters and if the perfect dog shows up, then adopt it! And in my experience girls are way more difficult than boys


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i wouldnt pres my luck the second time, could you end up finding another nicky? sure, but thats not healthy for YOU!, never go into adopting,finding another dog with the expectation or desier for it to be like another. its not fair to the new dog who has its own personality and its own wantsand needs.

i understand it can be hard, for a long time after i lost my dog zoe all i could htink about was how much i wanted a dog to be just like her, i wanted that good natured, happy go lucky, sweet, dog who didnt really need any training because it would be the perfect dog.

but i realised, the more i read into dogs that i was asking and expecting too much, if i wanted a good dog i would need to be prepared to put in alot of work and effort and that dogs are all differant and i should just be happy to have a dog whos peronsality i meshed with.

if you lucked out last time and spent 6 years not being able to really deal with doggy problems and much serisou training, i would reccomend taking a bit of time to read up on dog training and behavior and the potentiol problems that could ensue with 2 dogs. i would also reccomend a new crate, dogs shouldnt be left alone together who you dont know well.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I knew that it was "time" when I saw Dixie. I went to see her, expecting to turn them down, but something jet clicked when I saw her. She was everything I wanted, absolutely perfect, just a few years sooner then expected. I have lived out of my car for my dogs, for about a couple weeks and would do it again in a heartbeat. Currently living with my mom, but I'm shopping for a camper to live in till I can buy some property. I'd say go with your gut. Start browsing Craigslist or the animal shelters and if the perfect dog shows up, then adopt it! And in my experience girls are way more difficult than boys




I know what you mean, something clicked, thats the way it was with Nicky. It was a good hunch, he has changed my life, me, dramatically. I read your post a while ago when you where trying to find a place, getting fudged out of staying with your mom and then staying in your car to keep your dogs. You rock! Before getting this job, I stayed away from looking at dogs because I was afraid if I saw one I wanted to adopt, I wouldnt exercise any self restraint and just do it. Now I have started looking even though I dont know for sure if the job will go from contract to permanent for another 3 weeks. A few years ago, I went looking for a third dog. I went to see many, but there were always personality clashes. I fostered one instead, that cured me of wanting 3 dogs. 2 are enough.

And girls are _always_ more difficult than boys! :tongue:



xchairity_casex said:


> i wouldnt pres my luck the second time, could you end up finding another nicky? sure, but thats not healthy for YOU!, never go into adopting,finding another dog with the expectation or desier for it to be like another. its not fair to the new dog who has its own personality and its own wantsand needs.
> 
> i understand it can be hard, for a long time after i lost my dog zoe all i could htink about was how much i wanted a dog to be just like her, i wanted that good natured, happy go lucky, sweet, dog who didnt really need any training because it would be the perfect dog.
> 
> ...



Maybe I didnt explain that as good as I couldve. I know its folly to expect one dog to be just like another (tell that to people that want to clone their dog). I wouldnt want 2 Nickys running around. As much as it hurts already, I know no dog could ever replace him. I know every dog is different in many ways and some need more training than others. Its just I was lucky enough that Nicky turned out so well, without it becoming a Hollywood production. Its backwards - if I got a dog that really needed work, the time for that was when I was home all the time, not with a 9-5 job.

When I first got Nicky, he had a real problem with separation anxiety. If you were standing out in the road, it sounded like he was being torturted. I never left the house with crating him. He got so worked up, he would rock that 3'x2'x2' crate across the floor. Also, he just couldnt get the idea that one is supposed to poop _outside_ the house, not in it. He would even do it in the crate, and even when I kept reducing the space he had in it. But we got over all that in a few months and it is spooky how well behaved he has been ever since. Im just saying that many dogs require a much bigger time investment than either Java (I raised him from 8 weeks) or Nicky did. But I was home almost all the time when Nicky joined up. The difference in time at home now is what Im concerned about. 

I couldnt go through what I did when I lost Java again without my "other" dog.  Nicky saved my ass.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im really glad to hear your not looking for another "nicky"
personally, if i were you and wasnt looking for a specific breed like a puppy from a breeder) i would just, you know vist the shelter, look at ads on craigslist and just look around, if someone clicks go an meet them! if your meant to have another dog, youll get it


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think that, when someone knows what they are getting themselves into, getting and training another dog can, indeed, be accomplished when one works like you do. I am fortunate in that I get to spend much of my time at home with my dogs so they aren't crated all day. However, MANY people work like you do and successfully own dogs. Maybe you could look for one who already knows the basics? I have seen SO many CL ads where people got in over their heads with a young dog(whether it be size, cost, or any other slew of things) and, while he knows many of the basics, he still needs polishing.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Wes and I both work full time jobs and our dogs do just fine. Do you work weekends? I suggest when you find the right dog to wait until Friday to bring him/ her home so you have the weekend to see how they are going to act.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> if your meant to have another dog, youll get it


 :angel:




Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I think that, when someone knows what they are getting themselves into, getting and training another dog can, indeed, be accomplished when one works like you do. I am fortunate in that I get to spend much of my time at home with my dogs so they aren't crated all day. However, MANY people work like you do and successfully own dogs. Maybe you could look for one who already knows the basics? I have seen SO many CL ads where people got in over their heads with a young dog(whether it be size, cost, or any other slew of things) and, while he knows many of the basics, he still needs polishing.


I guess Im a little rattled Im working 9-5 (plus the drive) for the first time ever, _and_ I havent had to commit to a new dog in 7 years. No one is harder on me than me, the last thing I need is to not do a good job. I crated Java when he was a puppy and Nicky when he was new, otherwise they got the run of the house. And no no no, having to crate the dog for more than the transition time because there are issues between Nicky and him would be a real bummer. A dog that knows some basics already is a good idea. Nicky went from wandering the streets of Harlem, to a cage at NYC animal control. to the euthanasia table, back into the cage, to a local rescue, to me, when he was 6 months old. He hadnt had the chance to read "I Must Be A Good Dog" yet. A dog that has a clue might be less intimidating at this point. 





lovemydogsalways said:


> Wes and I both work full time jobs and our dogs do just fine. Do you work weekends? I suggest when you find the right dog to wait until Friday to bring him/ her home so you have the weekend to see how they are going to act.


Thats a great idea, and even ask :tape: to get out early that day! Monday would suck but oh well.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Im feelin _really_ awful about leaving Nicky home alone for 10 hours a day. In his whole life he has never been left alone like that. For most of his life, Ive never left him home (alone) for more than 8 hours a week and most of that time it was him and Java. I mean thats gotta mess with his head. It sure is messin with mine.


----------

